# Stati Uniti  ed articoli determinativi



## giuliavm

Perché si dice 
"vivo IN California" solo con la preposizione e senza articolo
ma
"vivo NELLO Utah" con preposizione articolata? 

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## bearded

Salve
Secondo me non c'è una regola al riguardo. Si può anche dire (ma suona meno bene) ''vivo in Utah'', come ''vivo in Alabama''. Forse qui c'è qualche modo ''cristallizzato'' di esprimersi, dovuto all'influenza della stampa o della TV (mia ipotesi).


----------



## giginho

Credo che BM abbia ragione. O forse per questioni fonetiche...nello Utah suona meglio (al mio orecchio) che in Utah.

P.S. Farò un volo pindarico, forse, e mi correggerete se sbaglio, ma non potrebbe essere che si usa l'articolo "lo" perché lo stato si pronuncia come la fibra "juta"??


----------



## bearded

In effetti l'articolo 'lo' qui è un po' strano.  Se il suono i iniziale è semiconsonante perché non ''nel Utah''?  Se invece è vocale perché non ''nell' Utah'?
Sono sicuro che esperti sapranno rispondere.  (Mi viene in mente - ma è un caso diverso - il film ''Lo Hobbit'': se si pronuncia l'acca dovrebbe essere ''il Hobbit'',  altrimenti ''l'Hobbit'' -  anche questo uno strano ''lo'').


----------



## alfaalfa

Questo mi ha confuso ancora di più


----------



## bearded

Un po' di esperienza (anche in questo Forum) mi ha insegnato che è ...rischioso contraddire l'autorevolissimo Serianni.  D'altra parte il presente thread riguarda lo Utah, e dunque una discussione sul(lo) Hobbit sarebbe off-topic qui.  Aprirò un nuovo thread in merito.


----------



## frugnaglio

bearded man said:


> In effetti l'articolo 'lo' qui è un po' strano.  Se il suono i iniziale è semiconsonante perché non ''nel Utah''?  Se invece è vocale perché non ''nell' Utah'?
> Sono sicuro che esperti sapranno rispondere.  (Mi viene in mente - ma è un caso diverso - il film ''Lo Hobbit'': se si pronuncia l'acca dovrebbe essere ''il Hobbit'',  altrimenti ''l'Hobbit'' -  anche questo uno strano ''lo'').



Credo che ti sbagli: lo yoghurt, lo iodio, lo ione, Lo Judice, lo juventino: con la /j/ iniziale si usa normalmente "lo".

Sul perché si dica "in California" ma "nello Utah" non mi pronuncio, faccio solo notare che l'italiano è molto irregolare in questo: in Francia, nel Liechtenstein, a(d) Haiti, alle Hawaii...


----------



## bearded

frugnaglio said:


> Credo che ti sbagli: lo yoghurt, lo iodio, lo ione, Lo Judice, lo juventino: la /j/ iniziale


Forse hai ragione se davvero si tratta di semiconsonante. Tuttavia, nei tuoi esempi, j (y) iniziale appare nella scrittura. Nel nome straniero invece, come in analoghi sostantivi inglesi, iu è una semplice pronuncia della u lunga...
Però più lo leggo e più mi convinco che hai ragione tu.
Tuttavia, il Dizionario WR (sotto ''lo'') non cita j+vocale tra i suoni iniziali davanti ai quali è obbligatorio mettere ''lo/gli''.
 Mi piacerebbe leggere anche il parere di altri.


----------



## francisgranada

Io davanti a _Utah _automaticamente userei l'articolo _lo_, semplicemente perché_ l'Utah_ è impronunciabile (se il nome _Utah_ lo vogliamo pronunciare correttamente, cioè _juta_). Così mi pare anche logico perché il motivo dell'esistenza (sopravvivenza) di due forme (_il_ e _lo_) nell'Italiano odierno è la pronuncia, non qualche regola ortografica.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> Se il suono i iniziale è semiconsonante perché non ''nel Utah''? Se invece è vocale perché non ''nell' Utah'?


 Riporto ciò che so al riguardo di _lo_.
Esso si usa se precede una parola iniziante per _i, j, y _seguite da vocale e si elide generalmente davanti a vocale o, piú raramente, davanti a semiconsonante.
La parola *Utah* mi pare abbia un dittongo ascendente nella pronuncia iniziale /_iú_/.
Quindi, per come lo sento solitamente in italiano c'è iàto /'_juta_; '_u-_/ (come descritto dal DiPI), mentre pronunciato correttamente abbiamo un dittongo (insomma un caso strano perché o c'è dittongo o c'è iàto... Mah!). Comunque sia, credo che abbiamo una semiconsonante, in presenza della quale l'articolo _lo _si elide sempre piú raramente, anzi, quasi mai ma è pur possibile:
1. _lo Utah _[lo'juta];
2. _l'Utah _['ljuta];
le forme dovrebbero essere entrambe corrette, anche se a mio avviso dovrebbero essere:
1. [loj'u:ta:];
2. [lj'u:ta:].


----------



## francisgranada

A proposito: I nomi _Alabama_ e _California_ sono di origine spagnola e suonano perfettamente italiano, mentre _Utah_ e _Hawaii_, ovviamente no. Non sarà questo il motivo? ...

Cioè, come se i nomi evidentemente stranieri (come _Utah_ ma anche _Lichtenstein_ che avete menzionato)    per qualche motivo suonerebbero meglio accompagnate dall' articolo ...



E' solo una idea, non opinione ....


----------



## dragonseven

francisgranada said:


> Cioè, come se i nomi evidentemente stranieri [...] per qualche motivo suonerebbero meglio accompagnate dall' articolo ...


 Ciao Francis,
ne dubito, poiché funziona cosí anche con i nomi delle regioni (vedi i risultati con motore di ricerca per "in Yorkshire" e "nello Yorkshire", in italiano, ovvio [chiaramente i secondi superano i primi ]; e non solo straniere ma pure italiane: «?? in Lazio», «nel Lazio»; «?? in Marche», «nelle Marche».
Mentre, per i nomi delle regioni ove è accettabile preporre la preposizione _in _è accettabile preporre anche la preposizione articolata.
Non so... Credo che il fatto sia dovuto a una sensibilità prosodica (come dicevi nel tuo #9) ma sempre in accordo con le regole grammaticali.


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> ... ne dubito,...


Ciao Dragon, anch'io .  





> ...  «?? in Lazio», «nel Lazio»; «?? in Marche», «nelle Marche». ...


Sì, ma io vedo una certa differenza: i nomi delle regioni italiane hanno la loro lunga storia nella lingua italiania, mentre l'apparizione dei nomi degli stati degli Stati Uniti in italiano è relativamente recente, quindi qualche "sistema" (o logica) forse potrebbe anche esserci ...

Con quali dei seguenti si usano (o sono preferibili/suonano meglio) gli articoli/preposizioni articolati:
Arizona, Colorado, Florida, Indiana, Montana, Nevada, Mississippi, Missouri, New Jersey, Ohio, Washington, Oklahoma?


----------



## frugnaglio

francisgranada said:


> Io davanti a _Utah _automaticamente userei l'articolo _lo_, semplicemente perché_ l'Utah_ è impronunciabile (se il nome _Utah_ lo vogliamo pronunciare correttamente, cioè _juta_). Così mi pare anche logico perché il motivo dell'esistenza (sopravvivenza) di due forme (_il_ e _lo_) nell'Italiano odierno è la pronuncia, non qualche regola ortografica.



In realtà "l'Utah" /'ljuta/ è perfettamente pronunciabile, come dimostra la parola "liuto" /'ljuto/. Però è vero che nell'italiano di oggi dà un'impressione di scomodità di pronuncia, impressione puramente psicologica e che non dipende da una difficoltà effettiva, dato che parole come liuto, lieto o liana questa impressione non la danno.


----------



## francisgranada

frugnaglio said:


> In realtà "l'Utah" /'ljuta/ è perfettamente pronunciabile, come dimostra la parola "liuto" /'ljuto/.


Ciao frugnaglio. Hai ragione nel senso che non è impronunciabile, comunque io vedo una differenza. Le parole _liuto_, _lieto_ e simili sono parole italiane e non sono composte da_ l+iuto/ieto_. Anche se inconsapevolmente, la pronuncia di _liuto_ in pratica si avvicina a "_gliuto"_ (una _elle_ palatalizzata all'inizio) oppure a "_lijuto"_ (una _i_ inserita tra la _elle_ e la _u_). Nel caso di _Utah_ invece, la pronuncia corretta è data: /'juta/ (e non /i'juta/).  Quindi se vogliamo essere fedeli alla pronuncia originale inglese del nome _Utah_ anche anteponendo l'articolo, allora l'artico "lo" mi pare giusto (altrimenti _nell'Utah_ diventerebbe "_negliùta"_ o "_nellijùta"_). A proposito, perché é corretto dire _lo yoghurt_ /lo'jogurt/ e non _l'yogurt_ /'ljogurt/? ...

Per non capirci male, io non insisto, solo cerco di trovare la logica  (se c'è) ...


----------



## dragonseven

francisgranada said:


> Con quali dei seguenti si usano (o sono preferibili/suonano meglio) gli articoli/preposizioni articolati:
> Arizona, Colorado, Florida, Indiana, Montana, Nevada, Mississippi, Missouri, New Jersey, Ohio, Washington, Oklahoma?


 Tutti con _in_ tranne _nel _Montana, New Jersey, _nello stato di _Washington. Per l'articolo, tutti _il _tranne quelli inizianti per vocale _l'_ (_lo/la_) e Washington _lo stato di_.
Sono solo rappresentanti il mio uso. 

Per quanto riguarda _liuto,_ _lieto _e_ liana _non capisco perché dici che c'è una _i _tra _l_ (elle) e _j_.
La pronuncia di _liuto _è /li'uto/ (la _i_ è una vocale), di _lieto _è /'ljεto/ (la _i_ è una (semi)consonante) di _liana _è /'ljana. li'ana/ (la seconda, con la vocale, «piú consigliata un tempo»).


----------



## frugnaglio

dragonseven said:


> La pronuncia di _liuto _è /li'uto/ (la _i_ è una vocale)



È vero che la pronuncia “ufficiale” (quella data dai dizionari) di _liuto_ è /li'uto/, ma io lo pronuncio e l'ho sempre sentito pronunciare /'ljuto/ (analogamente a _lieto_ e _liana_). In ogni caso, _liutista_, _liuteria_, _liutaio_ hanno tutte certamente /lju/.



francisgranada said:


> Anche se inconsapevolmente, la pronuncia di _liuto_ in pratica si avvicina a "_gliuto"_ (una _elle_ palatalizzata all'inizio) oppure a "_lijuto"_ (una _i_ inserita tra la _elle_ e la _u_).



Non sono d'accordo. Non dico che non sia possibile che la pronuncia di _liuto_ si avvicini a “gliuto”: è possibilissimo e in una pronuncia rapida e non sorvegliata è facile che accada. Però la pronuncia standard chiara e scandita di _liuto_ è /ljuto/ senza palatalizzazione (se non la lievissima palatalizzazione della L che c'è anche in _lino_) e senza inserimento di una _i_. Mi ricordo che io e te avevamo già discusso di una questione analoga: tu dicevi che le pronunce di Bologna e Polonia sono quasi identiche, e io dicevo di no. Non concludemmo la discussione perché la moderatrice ci cancellò tutti i messaggi, comprensibilmente visto che discutevamo di pronuncia italiana sul forum ungherese 
E in ogni caso, se accade di palatalizzare _liuto_, può anche accadere di palatalizzare _l'Utah_.



francisgranada said:


> A proposito, perché é corretto dire _lo yoghurt_ /lo'jogurt/ e non _l'yogurt_ /'ljogurt/?



Non lo so proprio. Un tempo era comune dire e scrivere _l'ieri_ o _l'iodio_ (o anche _l'jodio_), oggi non più. Non credo che sia scorretto, semplicemente si preferisce la forma intera dell'articolo.



francisgranada said:


> Per non capirci male, io non insisto, solo cerco di trovare la logica  (se c'è) ...



È quello che stiamo facendo tutti! Però mi sa che non c'è


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Tuttavia, il Dizionario WR (sotto ''lo'') non cita j+vocale tra i suoni iniziali davanti ai quali è obbligatorio mettere ''lo/gli''. Mi piacerebbe leggere anche il parere di altri.



Io dico sempre _lo Utah_, in quanto c'è la semiconsonante, come direi _lo iato, la iena_ (e non _l'iato, l'iena, l'Utah_ e nemmeno _il iato_). 
L'articolo _lo_ si usa prima di _z, x, j, s + consonante, gn, ps_.  
http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/articolo-prontuario_(Enciclopedia_dell'Italiano)/ alla voce 2.1  

Quindi, nel caso della preposizione _in_, non penso che l'alternativa dipenda dalla lettera iniziale, perché si può dire (e si diceva) _in Jugoslavia_.  
Penso che nel caso dei nomi geografici non ci sia una regola ben precisa.


----------



## bearded

Trovo interessanti i tentativi di trovare una regola nel campo un po' caotico degli articoli - o della loro mancanza -  posti davanti ai nomi geografici.  Come piccolissimo contributo, vorrei intanto osservare che, a quanto pare, se il nome geografico è al plurale, c'è sempre l'articolo determinativo:  le Marche, le Venezie, le Americhe...Sarebbe mostruoso dire ''in Marche...''. Di uso comune invece ''in Emilia, in Basilicata...''.
Però quando c'è un aggettivo, c'è comunque sempre un articolo: ''nell'Emilia buongustaia, la montuosa Calabria..''


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> ... Sono solo rappresentanti il mio uso.


Sì, ma il tuo uso mi pare più che sufficiente per smentire la mia "idea" ...


> Per quanto riguarda _liuto _e _lieto_, non capisco perché dici che c'è una _i _tra _l_ (elle) e  _j_.
> La pronuncia di _liuto _è /li'uto/ (la _i_ è una vocale), di _lieto _è /'ljεto/ (la _i_ è una (semi)consonante).


In italiano la lettera_ i _rappresenta  una semiconsonante o una vocale a seconda della posizione, ma non in tutte le lingue è così. Per esempio la _i_ nella parola _fai _in italiano è una semiconsonante per cui è irrilevante se alla fine della parola si sente anche una breve vocale _i_ (nella pronuncia lenta) o no (nella pronuncia più veloce). Nella mia lingua madre invece esiste sia _fáj_ che _fái_ - queste due parole si pronunciano sempre differentemente: /fa:j/ e /fa:ji/.  (La lettera_ j_ rappresenta  una consonante, non semiconsonante).

Sono d'accordo con Frugnalglio nel senso che _lieto _e _liuto _in pratica si pronunciano allo stesso modo, comunque la sostanza è che se usassimo l'articolo _l'_ o _il_ davanti a una parola p.e. nella mia lingua madre che cominci con la _consonante j_, allora il risultato sarebbe o una _l_ palatalizzata oppure una semiconsonante che ai miei orecchi settentrionali (  ) suonerebbe _ij_. Con l'articolo _lo_ invece è possibile  rendere bene la pronuncia originale della consonante _j_ iniziale, perché in questo caso essa si trova tra due vocali. E' il caso di _lo Utah, lo yoghurt_ ecc... 





frugnaglio said:


> ...  E in ogni caso, se accade di palatalizzare _liuto_, può anche accadere di palatalizzare _l'Utah_.


 Sì, e infine non è una tragedia  ...


----------



## dragonseven

frugnaglio said:


> In ogni caso, _liutista_, _liuteria_, _liutaio_ hanno tutte certamente /lju/.


  Non credo proprio! 


> Però la pronuncia standard chiara e scandita di _liuto_ è /ljuto/


  Vediamo di non dire eresie!  Siamo qui per consigliare a chi non sa come è corretto dire e scrivere nella lingua italiana standard nel sistema moderno, tutto il resto va precisato per quello che è. 
Quel che tu dici è valido solo in un contesto non sorvegliato o di un locutore il quale ha poco rispetto della pronuncia (che non la sta troppo a “guardare” oppure perché abituato a parlare frettolosamente); mentre, "la pronuncia standard chiara e scandita di _liuto _è" /li'uto/ [lï-úto] e, per analogia, cosí è per i suoi derivati o affini. (E chi rispetta ciò non dovrebbe essere  considerato come un “alieno”, stravagante o altezzoso.)
Essendo la _i_ dieretica (ossia «c'è separazione in sillabe tra due vocali», grafema di riconoscimento in italiano: /*ï*/) c'è iato, non si tratta di un dittongo. (Dicevo che è vocale, mi correggo: è semivocale.)
Ma, forse, è meglio porvi (qui) fine con questo caso, poiché credo sia abbastanza fuori tema.

Tornando all'articolo davanti a Utah, credo sia dovuto in quanto la sola preposizione _in _seguita da un dittongo ascendente come _iú_ /jú/ provocherebbe una pronuncia che suonerebbe scorretta o poco comprensibile:
1a. mantenendo il dittongo in /in'juta/ simile a (d'ora in poi ~) /iɲ'uta/ *_ignúta_ (poco comprensibile) (un po' come «niuno», per intendersi);
2a. trascurando il dittongo in /in'uta/ ~ *_inúta_ (scorretta).

_Lo _è in luogo di _il _e _l' _credo piú o meno per lo stesso motivo/problema:
1b. «il Utah» /il'juta/ ~ *_iliúta_, «nel Utah» /nel'juta/ ~ *_neliúta_, «l'Utah» /l'juta/ ~ /ʎ'uta/ ~ *(_g_)_liúta_, «nell'Utah» /nell'juta/ ~ *_nelliúta_;
2b. «l'Utah» /l'uta/ ~ *_lúta_, «nell'Utah» /nell'uta/ ~ *_nellúta_.

È un po' come_ «_lo humour britannico» (_it. _/'jumor/, _ingl._ /'hju:mə(r)/). Personalmente, mi è capitato di sentir dire mai, da un italiano, «il humour» né «l'humour» (inteso come /l'jumour/), bensí /*l'umor/ e /lo'hjumor/.

Comunque, c'è un interessante articolo nell' “Enciclopedia dell'Italiano” - Treccani sull'argomento dal quale riporto un breve stralcio (sottolineatura mia):





> In italiano contemporaneo, [j] e [w] sono sempre più spesso considerate come consonanti (addirittura come le consonanti lunghe per posizione), soprattutto per il fono palatale. L’incertezza nella scelta dell’articolo determinativo dinanzi a parola che inizia con una di esse è, a questo proposito, illuminante: alcuni rifiutano forme elise come _l’iodio_, mentre utilizzano _lo iodio _(come _lo gnocco_ e _lo zio_) e non _il iodio_; ugualmente, per i prestiti _lo yacht_ è preferito rispetto a _l’yacht_ o _il yacht_ (cfr. Marotta 1993; Mioni 2001: 176-177; ➔ elisione; ➔ apostrofo).


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> Tornando all'articolo davanti a Utah, credo sia dovuto in quanto la sola preposizione _in _seguita da un dittongo ascendente come _iú_ /jú/ provocherebbe una pronuncia che suonerebbe scorretta o poco comprensibile:



Si dice _in Jugoslavia_.


----------



## dragonseven

Nino83 said:


> Si dice _in Jugoslavia_.


Sí, hai ragione. Però c'è da notare una differenza fondamentale:
A. in Utah -> /in'juta/ (diverso da /inju'ta/)
B. in Jugoslavia /injugoz'lavja/.


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> A. in Utah -> /in'juta/ (diverso da /inju'ta/)
> B. in Jugoslavia /injugoz'lavja/.



Non sembra così fondamentale.
Su repubblica si trovano 57 pagine per _in Yemen_ contro 31 pagine per _nello Yemen_.


----------



## dragonseven

Nino83 said:


> Non sembra così fondamentale.
> Su repubblica si trovano 57 pagine per _in Yemen_ contro 31 pagine per _nello Yemen_.


Scusami, Nino, ma tu dici _lo ieri_?


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> Scusami, Nino, ma tu dici _lo ieri_?



Ciao, Dragon. 
L'oggetto della discussione è l'uso della preposizione _in_ che ha regole diverse dall'articolo _il/lo_.  
Ad esempio si dice _in Yemen/nello Yemen_ ma solo _lo Yemen_ (e non _il Yemen_).  
Come, ad esempio, si dice _le vocali *in* iato_ ma _lo iato_ (e non _il iato_).  

La scelta tra la preposizione semplice _in_ e quella articolata con i nomi geografici è piuttosto casuale in italiano (ed anche nelle altre lingue romanze, esempi che posso citarti in privato, visto che nel forum Solo Italiano non sono ammesse).  

_In Jugoslavia/Yemen_ contro _nello Utah/nello Yemen_.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao,
hai ragione. Pardon! Mi sono espresso male. 
Io non credo che sia casuale la scelta, sia per la preposizione che per l'articolo, in riguardo ai toponimi (e non solo questi, ovviamente ).
Come ho detto già in precedenza, laddove usiamo _in_ possiamo usare anche la preposizione articolata: _in/nella Jugoslavia, in/nello Yemen _ecc.
Questo sembra, a me (dico cosí perché non so ancora spiegarne il motivo, qual è l'origine di tale fenomeno), possibile solo quando la preposizione _in_ si trova dinnanzi a una sineresi, un dittongo con semiconsonante /j/ (scrivo solo di questa per brevità, se no...) precedente una vocale tonica nei tipi | ia | ja | ya | ie | je | ye |; mentre non è possibile con | io | jo | yo | iu | ju | yu |.


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> Come ho detto già in precedenza, laddove usiamo _in_ possiamo usare anche la preposizione articolata: _in/nella Jugoslavia, in/nello Yemen _ecc.
> Questo sembra, a me (dico cosí perché non so ancora spiegarne il motivo, qual è l'origine di tale fenomeno), possibile solo quando la preposizione _in_ si trova dinnanzi a una sineresi, un dittongo con semiconsonante /j/ (scrivo solo di questa per brevità, se no...) precedente una vocale tonica nei tipi | ia | ja | ya | ie | je | ye |; mentre non è possibile con | io | jo | yo | iu | ju | yu |.



Nemmeno questa regola mi convince.



> Altre forme di contemperamento vanno individuate per lo sfruttamento delle ingenti risorse minerarie ed energetiche iniziato negli anni Settanta sia *in Yukon* che nei Territori del Nord-Ovest



http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia...e2-9d1b-00271042e8d9_(Enciclopedia-Italiana)/ 

Pronuncia /in'jukon/ 

http://www.dipionline.it/dizionario/ricerca?lemma=Yukon


----------



## frugnaglio

dragonseven said:


> Non credo proprio!



Mah, Garzanti, Sabatini-Coletti e Hoepli danno ragione a me, il De mauro a te. Ma tu hai mai sentito pronunciare “liuteria” con [li.u] in due sillabe? Almeno una volta in vita tua? Io no. E sento parlare di liutai tutti i giorni.
Comunque ho usato l'esempio di “liuto” solo perché è quanto più simile potessi trovare a “l'Utah”. Scegliamo pure un altro esempio se non possiamo accordarci sulla pronuncia di questo. Il tema era l'eventuale palatalizzazione della L (e anche questo era già un po' fuori tema).



dragonseven said:


> Tornando all'articolo davanti a Utah, credo sia dovuto in quanto la sola preposizione _in _seguita da un dittongo ascendente come _iú_ /jú/ provocherebbe una pronuncia che suonerebbe scorretta o poco comprensibile:



E cosa c'è di incomprensibile? “In iuta” (la fibra tessile) è perfettamente comprensibile. Io però tendo a pronunciarlo senza rilascio della nasale, come in “San Jacopo” e casi affini.

Comunque l'articolo davanti a “Utah” non ha niente a che vedere con la preposizione “in”: se c'è, c'è anche con le altre preposizioni.


----------



## dragonseven

A volte, nella fretta, scrivo cose che non riflettono ciò che penso. 
Scusate, già normalmente mi esprimo male ma stamane credo di aver superato i miei livelli d'imbecillità. 

Questo è ciò che volevo esprimere nel messaggio precedente:
Io non credo che sia casuale la scelta, laddove usiamo _in_ possiamo usare anche la preposizione articolata.
Questo sembra accettabile sempre tranne nei casi quando _in_ si trova dinnanzi a una sineresi, un dittongo con semiconsonante /j/ precedente una vocale, nei quali usare la preposizione articolata consente una pronuncia piú sciolta e spedita appetto all'uso di quella semplice (non che quest'ultima non possa essere utilizzata).
Dunque ritengo che l'articolo supplisca a un (possibile?) difetto di pronuncia, a una (possibile) cacofonia.

Per quanto concerne invece l'articolo, ho chiarito già a sufficienza il mio pensiero e non credo di doverlo rettificare.

Spero di essermi spiegato correttamente adesso (se no, per oggi ho finito ). Mi dispiace per prima. 


@frugnaglio: Beh... non è solo il De Mauro... E lo sai. 


frugnaglio said:


> Ma tu hai mai sentito pronunciare “liuteria” con [li.u] in due sillabe? Almeno una volta in vita tua? Io no.


 Io sí, molto spesso.





> Comunque l'articolo davanti a “Utah” non ha niente a che vedere con la preposizione “in”: se c'è, c'è anche con le altre preposizioni.


  Sarò sicuramente io, ma non ho capito cosa intendi.


----------

